# AKC or UKC/HRC Hunt Tests?



## Ruttin1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi all, I have had hunting dogs all my life, but have never run Hunt tests or field trials before. We got our Golden Puppy last fall. Moose is now 7 months old and will be ready for hunt tests this summer.
Looking into this it becomes a bit confusing, which tests I want to run in. I guess at the end of the day it is personal preference, but can anyone tell me why I would want to run one over the other? Would I want to run both? Don’t plan on field trials, but who knows that might change. Does that make a difference which I should run? Thanks for the input.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You can run them all if you want. Each has slightly different rules. For instance, in the HRC Started test, the dog can drop the duck in front of you when it comes back. In AKC Junior, it should be returned to hand. 

As you move up in HRC, the handler must also handle the gun. 

All the different rules are online - you can also do the WC/X program, which I think in the US is run under the GRCA? I'm not positive on that. The WC/I/X program in Canada is a bit different.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> All the different rules are online - you can also do the WC/X program, which I think in the US is run under the GRCA? I'm not positive on that. The WC/I/X program in Canada is a bit different.


I don't have anything to say about the different hunt tests, but yes, the WC/WCX program is run under the GRCA and is a GRCA specific title. Lots of specialty shows also have WC/WCX tests as well as the National in the fall. I know the Oklahoma Specialty always has WC/WCX. My breeder got a WC on one of her dogs there last year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Both AKC and UKC are lots of fun. Run both!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Ruttin1 said:


> Hi all, I have had hunting dogs all my life, but have never run Hunt tests or field trials before. We got our Golden Puppy last fall. Moose is now 7 months old and will be ready for hunt tests this summer.
> Looking into this it becomes a bit confusing, which tests I want to run in. I guess at the end of the day it is personal preference, but can anyone tell me why I would want to run one over the other? Would I want to run both? Don’t plan on field trials, but who knows that might change. Does that make a difference which I should run? Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All fun- but just in case you think you might end up getting a high level field title, and an obedience or agility or tracking title, and a CCA or AKC points, know that the AKC and GRCA WC/X program are the only segue into the Versatility program w GRCA. The UKC (HRC) stuff doesn't count towards versatility.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

If you decide to run Moose in the field trial derbies there is a 2 year old age limit. There are very little requirements, similar to the GRCA WC tests, but with much further difficult marks. Derbies are super fun with dogs typically running them around 18 months to 24 months. 

If you are going to stick with hunt tests the qualifying is a natural progression after Master for a lot of people. It is a field trial but an entry level to the all age stakes. They can be run at any age level and are run by a lot of hunt test dogs. 

I personally find UKC hunt tests the most enjoyable. Everyone is always in a good mood and ready to have fun. There are lots more tailgating at UKC than AKC in my part of the woods. People do a lot of funny things to celebrate dog earning titles. It is just nice and the tests are more intuitive to the hunter than the AKC tests. The rules make more sense in this respect. 

Robin does bring up a good point, though, the GRCA recognizes AKC work and that is why I ventured to AKC tests. I find the AKC tests less fun than UKC but not terribly. Its just different, I don't think there are as many average joes just trying out their hunt dog at AKC tests like at UKC and I really enjoy those people a lot. 

Field trials are the pits, I will be honest. It is nothing like hunt tests. Very stressful and clinical. It is nice to talk to people there but they are mostly preoccupied with watching the dogs run so they can either compare or strategize. You might wait all day and never end up running your dog at all! Then sleep over night only to wake up with it pouring down rain and the gunners are now nearly invisible in the weather. Your bad luck nothing anyone can do about it you just got a late number. Your dog can't see them then you pick him up and go home after all that time and drive back bummed out and annoyed LOL! I don't know why anyone does them except for the competition factor. If you decide to pursue that path heed my warning!! ha ha!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We run AKC/UKC/ WC/X all are fun........once you get through the holding blinds.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

HRC is not all over the US. NAHRA may be bigger in your area. Where are you located and how far are you willing to go to enter a test/trial?

In my area, HRC club closed about 5 years ago. We have AKC and NAHRA. Go to Events & Training - NAHRA - North American Hunting Retriever Association to find out if a club is in your area. I run AKC and NAHRA. I like them both. NAHRA was the original hunt test club. 

Also look into AKC spaniel or flushing hunt tests. There are a few of us on this forum who run those too.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> HRC is not all over the US. NAHRA may be bigger in your area. Where are you located and how far are you willing to go to enter a test/trial?
> 
> In my area, HRC club closed about 5 years ago. We have AKC and NAHRA. Go to Events & Training - NAHRA - North American Hunting Retriever Association to find out if a club is in your area. I run AKC and NAHRA. I like them both. NAHRA was the original hunt test club.
> 
> Also look into AKC spaniel or flushing hunt tests. There are a few of us on this forum who run those too.




I am in Wisconsin. There are plenty of clubs from both sides in the state. Little late for Spaniel Hunt tests. My ESS is 13 and my other passed last year at age 10.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great information. I appreciate the input. I think I’ll try at least one of each and see how it goes. I did attend a WC/WCX event last fall before getting our pup. Always good just to attend events and ask questions too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're in WI I would opt to pursue the AKC format. There are plenty opportunities and Clubs around.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Goldens can run in AKC flushing Spaniel tests.



Ruttin1 said:


> I am in Wisconsin. There are plenty of clubs from both sides in the state. Little late for Spaniel Hunt tests. My ESS is 13 and my other passed last year at age 10.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

And ESS can run NAHRA retriever hunt tests. I've seen ESS do very well at those tests. Your closest NAHRA clubs will be in Minnesota. Probably a bit of a drive for you.

Sometimes there are too many options! And too many rules to learn!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

I sure enjoy the UKC HRC tests and fellowship. There is a recent video released that covers the history and development of the UKC HRC and also speaks to how the AKC and NAHRA groups came into existence. In it you will hear from the founders about the philosophy and intentions around hunt tests. 
Enjoy:
Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great video. I guess at the end of the day you can’t go wrong with either organization. It’s about having fun and spending time with your dog and friends. Kind of the same reasons I hunt I guess. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

